# Some Pics Of Our New 310bhs



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Link to Some pics of the new Trailer


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Good pics. I like it!

Congrats!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice new camper - congrats! I like it!

-CC


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice Trailer. I really like the layout.
ENJOY your new toy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations!!!

Yanno, until now, I hadn't actually seen the 2-tone cabinetry. I like it .... especially with the high-grain/dark stain of the brown. VERY nice!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice !! Like it a lot......


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

very nice. bet the kids like the bunck house.
happy camping
dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks very nice!
Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

kingpin said:


> very nice. bet the kids like the bunck house.
> happy camping
> dave


We had a Quad Bunk Before........But not the Bunk Slide.............IT IS NICE!!!!

With 4 kids it is Great!!! Especially for the Rainy Weekend like we just had camping........We really only need this floor plan for the rainy days.........and it was nice being comfortable in the rainy day.....and now we can invite people....especially with the air bed double bed couch pull out......

We are HAPPY!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW! Thats really nice!!! - I like the layout. We are going to be like a peanut next to you at the rally!!

Best of luck, and yes, I do agree, those 2 tone cabinets _really_ grow on ya......

Rick


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

SWEET!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice. Loved the pictures of the kids running around the trailer while Dad was working to get it ready....


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I WANT ONE!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Very nice. Loved the pictures of the kids running around the trailer while Dad was working to get it ready....


I had just brought it home and we had to load it and get going (did so in two hours) camping for the weekend. They were as excited as i was........My oldest usually helps.......some


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looking at the pictures again really makes me want to consider switching over to the 310BHS from our 32BHDS. Just a few things we really like better.

Very Nice, Enjoy!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Looking at the pictures again really makes me want to consider switching over to the 310BHS from our 32BHDS. Just a few things we really like better.
> 
> Very Nice, Enjoy!!


You have something in the 32BHDS that i wish we had...... The Corner Shower.........that was one of the things on my wish list when we we started looking............but the only one i found with 4 bunks and a corner shower was the Mako 35TBHS but it is long and Heavy!!!

Had another nice feature of an outside compartment for a outdoor frig.............but over all the quality was not as nice as the outback.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

That is a nice looking trailer. Hope you and your family enjoy it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great pictures, great trailer.

Congrats

Thor


----------



## dalemeyer (Nov 6, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Link to Some pics of the new Trailer


Run your hand real good against the headboard of you bed, mine had staples sticking through that cut my scalp. Be careful not to cut your hand while trying.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

VERY nice!!! your kids look very excited to be going camping!

Enjoy,
MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Dale 09-268RL said:


> Link to Some pics of the new Trailer


Run your hand real good against the headboard of you bed, mine had staples sticking through that cut my scalp. Be careful not to cut your hand while trying.
[/quote]

That's a new one! ... "I cut my scalp on the headboard!"









MaeJae







<<< sunshine and goodness


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dale 09-268RL said:


> Link to Some pics of the new Trailer


Run your hand real good against the headboard of you bed, mine had staples sticking through that cut my scalp. Be careful not to cut your hand while trying.
[/quote]

Thanks for the "Heads Up".............i didn't get cut on our first weekend in it.................But I will check it out, Thanks!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I just looked at the pics again - that is a* BIG* trailer. Also, I didn't realize it was a _Sydney _edition.. We were trying to look for it in our Outback brochure & now I understand why I couldn't find it







. I believe someone on another post had commented that they thought that Outbacks _were not making_ their units with lots of bunks. Well after looking at this one, I would say that they definitely are!!!









Again, *Best of luck* with your trailer!!

Rick


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> I just looked at the pics again - that is a* BIG* trailer. Also, I didn't realize it was a _Sydney _edition.. We were trying to look for it in our Outback brochure & now I understand why I couldn't find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is a little on the Large Side..................I rationalize it that are family is large............


----------



## Doug & Shelley (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new RV we also got one the 1st part of Oct and we love it can't wait till spring to get it back out
Enjoy
Shelley


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new RV very nice____ the larger the family the more space you need on those wet days.

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NICE!! Congrats!!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice rig... BIG rig!! And I'm beginning to like the new cabinets... Congratulations and happy camping


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

OBcanOB said:


> Nice rig... BIG rig!! And I'm beginning to like the new cabinets... Congratulations and happy camping


Yea I'll admit that to.. The more I look at those 2 toned cabinets, I'm liking them more too.. Why is that?

When I first seen the 98 ford super duty, I thought it was ugly. Same with the 94 dodge pick up. The new toyota tundra, the 2004 F150, the nissan hardbody truck of the 80's..

But after they were out a while thought they all looked awesome..

I guess whoever thought of the 2 tone cabinets had it right after all..

That is a sweet rv anyone would be proud to own..

Congrats!
Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Nice rig... BIG rig!! And I'm beginning to like the new cabinets... Congratulations and happy camping


Yea I'll admit that to.. *The more I look at those 2 toned cabinets, I'm liking them more too.. Why is that?*

When I first seen the 98 ford super duty, I thought it was ugly. Same with the 94 dodge pick up. The new toyota tundra, the 2004 F150, the nissan hardbody truck of the 80's..

But after they were out a while thought they all looked awesome..

I guess whoever thought of the 2 tone cabinets had it right after all..

That is a sweet rv anyone would be proud to own..

Congrats!
Carey
[/quote]

Because its an Outback and its different. When we first saw the 2 tone cabinets we didn't like them either, but, over time they grown on you!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice new trailer. It is nice and roomy inside. If it was more than just me I would go for something like that, but my 27L is just fine for me. Even with 4 other people inside I still have enough room.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you know what BTU the AC is on this unit? It's the same as mine and I've been looking through the manuals and websites with no luck. I'd guess 13.5 but hope for 15K....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> Do you know what BTU the AC is on this unit? It's the same as mine and I've been looking through the manuals and websites with no luck. I'd guess 13.5 but hope for 15K....


I asked and was told it was 15K BTU, I will check the actual manual in the camper...........

I do not see it in online literature anywhere either


----------

